# Delco CF176 Cabin Air Filter



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Thanks for the info - was getting ready to buy a cabin filter.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

*Fram* has something similar, called "*Fresh-Breeze™*," except it uses *Arm & Hammer *_baking soda,_ instead of _carbon_, for air deodorizing.

It's *Fram *cabin filter, partnumber CF10775.

They even have a video showing "how to" replace the cabin air filter on a Cruze:

http://framfreshbreeze.com/Installation.aspx?yr=2011&me=CHEVROLET&ml=Cruze






*Note*: I am not afflilated with *Fram* in any way other than the fact that I'm using this filter in the wife's Cruze.


----------



## sciphi (Aug 26, 2011)

I gained back a noticeable bit of airflow. My setting 1 is like my setting 2 with the old cabin filter. And 4 is hurricane force.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

> I gained back a noticeable bit of airflow. My setting 1 is like my setting 2 with the old cabin filter. And 4 is hurricane force.


 Nice! I just ordered my AC Delco Cabin Filter.


----------



## blk88verde (Apr 30, 2011)

Finally had a chance to change out the cabin filter. Pretty easy job - did need a long flat blade screw driver to assist the center filter cover clip. Noticed the new filter has a bit more weight to it, must be the carbon. Old filter had some debris - leaves, but did not appear clogged.


----------



## Chris2298 (Aug 1, 2012)

Anybody else dump all their glove box **** on the floor when changing the filter?


----------



## H3LLON3ARTH (Dec 16, 2011)

^^lol no but I do have a freshbreeze installed now.

Sent From An Antique,
My Original Droid.


----------

